# Trolling question



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

This may be a stupid question but what is the proper way to make sure your lures are swimming right while trolling and what are ideal speeds 10-12inch lures? Thanks in advance


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Are you talking lipped trolling lures like Stretches, Bombers, X-Raps?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep .. different lures have different optimized pulling speeds


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

If they're tracking straight and you're getting good vibes on your rod, you should be good to go. We normally pull them at about 5 mph but you'll have to experiment with your rigs to see what works best for you.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I troll most lures at 5-6 knots. 8-10 knots for wahoo's etc. Max 4 knots for live bait.

Set the boat speed. Put the lure in the water at the side of the boat and see how she swims. If good, let her back. NOTE: Do not do this with Stretch lures! They will pop out and stick in your noggin. For stretch lures, drop them back and if the rod has a gentle to slightly severe bend you are good to go. Too fast or slow and they will pop up.

Good luck out there!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im assuming you are are meaning billfish lures. Im not an expert but different lures run better/worse at different speeds as well as different water conditions and different places in the spread. There really isnt one answer. Saying that, the window of speed so to speak, is going to be anywhere from 5-12kts or so. You will have to experiment with different lures in different places in the spread and at different speeds to see where they like to swim the best.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Trolling Speed*

I'm not sure I understand your question, but here's a stab at it.

Found fish or area holding bait and you are trolling bait, especially for White's 5 Knots.

Trolling with a mix of lures and bait, 7 knots, but use lures that work at 7 knots. 

Establish your trolling speeds in calm water like the bay by RPM, because your GPS SOG is speed across the globe, not through water. Offshore you can easily have 1-3 knot of current or tide. Also be willing to adjust if rough going up, down or cross sea. It's look and action of presentation, not a preset speed that works.

If you are going heavy Wahoo go up to 8.5 knots with Wahoo plugs, if strictly Wahoo up to 12-13 knots. 

It is money well spent to charter an experienced boat so you can observe and learn, or hire someone with legit experience.


----------

